# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  thuê xe đi Hà Giang giá rẻ lh 0915.702.015

## viettrans

CHO THUÊ XE ĐI Hà Giang -  Đồng Văn - Mèo Vạc L.HỆ 0944.73.8855 -> 0915.702.015 – 0904.795.598
Viettrans Hà Nội chuyên cho thuê các loại xe:
*Xe 4 chỗ: Civic, vios, altis…: đơn giá 6.000 vnđ/km*
*Xe  7 chỗ: Foreverest, Isuzu, Fortuner, Innova: đơn giá 6.500 vnđ – 7.500 vnđ/km*
*Xe 16 chỗ: Ford transit, Mercedes Sprinter...: 8.000 – 9.000 vnđ/km*
* Xe 24-29 chỗ: Huyndai County Hàn quốc, Đồng vàng...: 9.000 vnđ/km – 10.000 vnđ/km*

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
Công ty: Viettrans Hà Nội
add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - HÀ NỘI
VPGD: lô 12A, Khu X2A Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3932 0020 - Fax: _04 3932 0159_
Yahoo: viettrans03 -   viettransvt  -  sky: huyen_xedulich
Hotline: ms Huyền : 0915.702.015  - 0904.795.598
               Mr Dũng: 0944.73.8855
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn/ thuxehanoi.net
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 39320020

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi Đồng văn - mèo vạc, hà giang lh 0915.702.015

----------

